
Study indicates asymptomatic carriers of SARS-CoV-2 are not infectious - remote_phone
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32405162/
======
superkuh
That's good to hear.

But keep in mind if a virus is spreading in a community exponentially and the
latency from exposure/infection to symptoms is greater in length than the
doubling time then half of everyone who would test positive is going to be
pre-symptomatic (and infectious).

